# 

## konikpolski

Działka zakupiona, projekt wybrany, WZ gotowa, przygotowuję dokumentację do PNB. Mam następujący kłopot: po dokładnych pomiarach geodezyjnych okazało się, że na mój projekt zabraknie 60 cm w szerokości działki do przepisowych 4 metrów od granicy z sąsiadem. Wiem, że mogę budować 3 m od granicy, ale rezygnując z okien, co mi nie pasuje. I zastanawiam się nad następującą sytuacją: sąsiednia działka ma kształt trójkąta i w sąsiedztwie mojego przyszłościowego domu jest to "końcówka trójkąta", nie szersza niż 5 m i zwężająca się dalej. Za tą sąsiednią działką jest droga, zatem nie ma absolutnie żadnych szans, aby cokolwiek mogło się tam budować. Czy zatem jest jakakolwiek szansa na to, abym uzyskała zgodę na przysunięcie się do sąsiada o te brakujące 60 cm i miała mimo to okna?

----------


## Nefer

Złóż dokumenty do PnB i się okaże  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Pisemna zgoda sąsiada może pomóc  :smile:

----------


## Renia i Grzes

*Mam podobny problem... mamy już PNB na budowe po jednej stronie bez okien niestety . I też podobna sytuacja-sąsiad po naszej stronie domu nie wybuduje, bo ziemią idą jakieś rury czy coś w tym rodzaju. Czy jest możliwość bez ponownego składania papierów jednak wykonanie tych okien i kawałka dachu? Gdy tylko dostalibyśmy przypuszczalnie zgodę sąsiada?*

----------


## Nefer

Nie ma takiego pojęcia w prawie budowlanym. Zgoda sąsiada nic nie da.

----------


## Nefer

> *Mam podobny problem... mamy już PNB na budowe po jednej stronie bez okien niestety . I też podobna sytuacja-sąsiad po naszej stronie domu nie wybuduje, bo ziemią idą jakieś rury czy coś w tym rodzaju. Czy jest możliwość bez ponownego składania papierów jednak wykonanie tych okien i kawałka dachu? Gdy tylko dostalibyśmy przypuszczalnie zgodę sąsiada?*


Nie ma takie możliwości.

----------


## pan Żubr

> *Mam podobny problem... mamy już PNB na budowe po jednej stronie bez okien niestety . I też podobna sytuacja-sąsiad po naszej stronie domu nie wybuduje, bo ziemią idą jakieś rury czy coś w tym rodzaju. Czy jest możliwość bez ponownego składania papierów jednak wykonanie tych okien i kawałka dachu? Gdy tylko dostalibyśmy przypuszczalnie zgodę sąsiada?*


A nie prościej dogadać się z sąsiadem, najlepiej pisemnie.
Potem budując dom zrobić mury z oknami. Zamurować okna.
Oddać budynek
Wybić okna.

Oczywiście to tylko żart... jakby co  :wink:

----------


## JarekKRK45

Dobry pomysł ...

----------


## asia&grzesiu

Jeśli się nie mylę, można występując o pozwolenie na budowę w projekcie zastrzec że będą nieotwieralne, przeszklone otwory okienne i wtedy to przejdzie Najlepiej porozmawiac z projektantem który budynek będzie adaptował do działki

----------


## marcin&bazia

Jeżeli chcesz mieć okna to jedynie opinia rzeczoznawcy i wniosek o odstępstwo budowlane
 - jeżeli jest tak jak piszesz to duże szanse na powodzenie, jednak koszt to conajmniej 5tyś. a pewności nie ma.
A jak nie to zostaje rozwiązanie pana Zubr , zmiana projektu lub odkupienie od sąsiada tego małego trujkąta.

mimo problemów życzę powodzenia.

----------


## justyska

Odświeżam  :smile: 
Też mamy już WZ, gromadzimy dokumenty do PnB. Nasza działka ma 20 m szerokości. Biorąc pod uwagę wymiary naszego domku, brakuje nam 1,60 m szerokości, żeby zachować ustawowe odległości. Mamy opcję zrezygnowania z okien z jednej strony, ale wtedy i tak nam zabraknie - 60 cm! Co o tym myślicie? Sąsiad nie ma nic przeciwko przysunięciu się do granicy działki. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## bury_kocur

Sąsiad nic nie może w tej kwestii. Jak już powiedziano wyżej, jego zgoda nic do sprawy nie wnosi. Pozostaje odchudzić dom o te 60 cm  :smile:

----------


## justyska

Dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:  Jednak nadal mnie bardzo nurtuje ten temat; cały czas mam nadzieję, że uda się bez zbędnych komplikacji  :wink:  i właśnie: w WZ mam wpisane, że szerokość elewacji może być 13 m z tolerancją 20% - czyli maks 15,6 m. Przy szerokości działki 20 m z góry wiadomo, że odległości ustawowe nie będą zachowane. Czy to może oznacza, że sytuacja jest klarowna i nikt nie powinien odrzucić mojego wniosku o niezachowanie doległości? WZ to w końcu ważny dokument.

----------


## autorus

odnośnie trzymania się wymiarów to lepiej to zrobić, bo można się ustrzec od poważnych problemów. Jednak z tym sąsiadem to nie jestem pewien, jeśli wyda zgodę notarialnie to nie powinno byc kłopotów.

Ogólnie z mojego doświadczenia wiem, że warto z sąsiadami żyć w zgodzie nawet przymykając oczy na jakieś ich małe wybryki. Tak ten świat juz jest zbudowany.

----------


## justyska

Sąsiedzi jak sąsiedzi, ale w mojej głowie rodzi się pytanie właśnie o informację z WZ. Skoro zezwalają na elewację max 15,6 m szerokości, to chyba moje 13,6 m jest jak najbardziej ok bez żadnych ceregieli?

----------


## Dzustaa

> w WZ mam wpisane, że szerokość elewacji może być 13 m z tolerancją 20%


W moim przekonaniu nie oznacza to  max 15,6 m, bowiem i tak musi to się zawierać w granicach ustawowych. Niemniej jednak możesz spróbować złożyć wniosek PnB

----------


## bury_kocur

Myślę tak jak Dzustaa - nadrzędne w stosunku do tego zapisu będą raczej ustawowe odległości. Ale koniecznie się dowiedz u źródła, bo my sobie tu możemy gdybać  :wink:

----------


## justyska

Zatem nadal drżę o to, jak podejdą do tej sprawy w Starostwie.

----------


## Stacho

Witam Zamiast okiem może zaistnieć doświetlenie z lukswerów. Ale. Zbudowanie to jedno ale jak do odbioru budynku przyjadą z nadzoru budowlanego to będą problemy. Pozdrawiam PS Przyjeżdżają z reguły na wniosekm "sąsiadów".

----------


## justyska

No i niestety, musieliśmy dostosować się do norm prawnych. 4 m od granicy i koniec. Skończyło się na zmianach w projekcie- zwężyliśmy dom o brakującą szerokość. Myślę, że nie straciliśmy wiele powierzchni, a przynajmniej mamy spokojne głowy o życzliwych sąsiadów i inne tego typu historie  :wink:

----------


## aksuda

odchyleniem od przyjętych norm i indywidualnym podejściem Starostwa jest też nie typowy kształt działki my mamy np działkę trójkątną i nasze odległości są mniejsze niż dopuszczają przepisy . Jednak to wszystko mamy zapisane w pozwoleniu :roll eyes:

----------


## portaga

"Ustala się szerokość elewacji frontowej planowanego budynku na 11m z tolerancją 20% *w odniesieniu do zachodniej granicy działki nr 83.*"

Dwa dni nad tym siedziałam, googlowałam i nie wiem, co mam rozumieć przez to, iż napisano, że DO ZACHODNIEJ granicy.
Projekt składałam, żeby dom był właśnie bliżej tej zachodniej granicy. Bliżej niż ustawowe 4m.
Jak mam to rozumieć? Przyznali mi te 4m z tolerancją 20% do zachodniej granicy? Czyli mogę postawić dom oddalony 3,20m od zachodniej granicy?
Bardzo proszę o rozjaśnienie sprawy, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

powyższy opis nie dotyczy posadowienia budynku bliżej granicy a jedynie szerokości elewacji. 


Co oznacza, że pusta ściana 3 m a z oknem 4 m od granicy zachodniej - jak w Prawie Budowlanym.

----------


## portaga

Dziekuje. teraz wszystko jane.

----------


## emillcia17

> Działka zakupiona, projekt wybrany, WZ gotowa, przygotowuję dokumentację do PNB. Mam następujący kłopot: po dokładnych pomiarach geodezyjnych okazało się, że na mój projekt zabraknie 60 cm w szerokości działki do przepisowych 4 metrów od granicy z sąsiadem. Wiem, że mogę budować 3 m od granicy, ale rezygnując z okien, co mi nie pasuje. I zastanawiam się nad następującą sytuacją: sąsiednia działka ma kształt trójkąta i w sąsiedztwie mojego przyszłościowego domu jest to "końcówka trójkąta", nie szersza niż 5 m i zwężająca się dalej. Za tą sąsiednią działką jest droga, zatem nie ma absolutnie żadnych szans, aby cokolwiek mogło się tam budować. Czy zatem jest jakakolwiek szansa na to, abym uzyskała zgodę na przysunięcie się do sąsiada o te brakujące 60 cm i miała mimo to okna?


Witam, czy udalo sie pani otrzymac zgode na budowę o przesunięcie sie do sasiada o 60 cm , nielikwidujac okien?  Mam ten sam problem...

----------

